# Anyone interested in a swap for Wagner operas?



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I ended up with some duplicate complete operas in a box set of Wagner operas. I'd like to swap if anyone is interested. I ship to you, you ship to me. Whatcha got? These are all in the little cardboard covers, not jewel cases...

Rienzi: Hollreiser / Staatskapelle Dresden (Kollo, Wennberg, Martin, Adam, etc.) 3 CDs

Fligende Hollander: Klemperer / New Philharmonia (Adam, Silja, Tavela, Kozus, etc.) 2 CDs

Lohengrin: Kempe / Vienna Philharmonic (Thomas, Grummer, Ludwig, Frick, etc.) 3 CDs

Tristan und Isolde: Pappano / Royal Opera (Domingo, Stemme, Pape, Bar, etc.) 3 CDs

Die Meistersinger: Karajan / Staatskapelle Dresden (Adam, Ridderbusch, Schreier, Donath, etc.) 4 CDs

Parsifal: Goodall / Welsh National Opera (McIntyre, Meier, Joll, Ellsworth, etc.) 4 CDs


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Another thing to offer up. I ended up with two copies of this box set. I have a sealed copy for trade or sale if anyone is interested...

BRUNO WALTER: The Edition (39 CD box set)


----------

